Ask HN: Is scraping webpages for research purposes considered legal - fantasticwaddle
======
viraptor
Depends on a country. And in practice on how much money the people behind the
website can throw at the lawyers when annoyed.

For the US you may want to read about
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Swartz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Swartz)

~~~
Petrakis
Also depends on the ToS of each page, and their robots.txt should allow or
disallow crawling

------
brudgers
If it matters pay a lawyer for a legal opinion. If it doesn't matter, it
doesn't matter. Good luck.

